# DEATH: Are You Afraid to Die?  What type of after-life do you think you'll have?



## Nekomimi (Mar 5, 2011)

Well...I guess this is a pretty dumb question by the looks of it, well, of course most are afraid to die...
But, as the title states, _are you afraid to die?_
Some people think there's a heaven, or a hell, or you're reincarnated and on and on-but what do you believe will happen when you die?
I honestly don't know.  I like to think that maybe there's a heaven, but in my heart it's hard to believe.  I am leaning to reincarnation...it just seems more...'realistic'.  However, I might very well be wrong.    
I often think of death-as depressing as the subject is-but I am so terribly curious to what death _is_ or is like.  It makes me sad.  I love my life and my family and what I do-but what if it all suddenly vanished tomorrow if something were to happen spontaneously.     
I also like to think that animals go to heaven too-if there is such a place.  I mean, does our intelligence over rule other organisms?  If you think of the big-picture, all animals, people, insects and other creatures that breath and thinks should be thought as an equal.  I mention this because some Catholics and other people believe that only humans go to heaven.
So, what is your outlook on death, FAF?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not afraid

in fact i think it'd be a neat adventure

i don't know where i go or what will happen. that's part of the fun.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 5, 2011)

To be, or not to be: that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them? To die: to sleep;
No more; and by a sleep to say we end
The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
That flesh is heir to, 'tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wish'd. To die, to sleep;
To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub;
For in that sleep of death what dreams may come
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil,
Must give us pause: there's the respect
That makes calamity of so long life;
For who would bear the whips and scorns of time,
The oppressor's wrong, the proud man's contumely,
The pangs of despised love, the law's delay,
The insolence of office and the spurns
That patient merit of the unworthy takes,
When he himself might his quietus make
With a bare bodkin? who would fardels bear,
To grunt and sweat under a weary life,
But that the dread of something after death,
The undiscover'd country from whose bourn
No traveller returns, puzzles the will
And makes us rather bear those ills we have
Than fly to others that we know not of?
Thus conscience does make cowards of us all;
And thus the native hue of resolution
Is sicklied o'er with the pale cast of thought,
And enterprises of great pith and moment
With this regard their currents turn awry,
And lose the name of action. - Soft you now!
The fair Ophelia! Nymph, in thy orisons
Be all my sins remember'd.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 5, 2011)

Rouz said:


> To be, or not to be: that is the question:
> Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
> The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
> Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
> ...


 
Amen.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 5, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> I also like to think that animals go to heaven too-if there is such a place.  I mean, does our intelligence over rule other organisms?  If you think of the big-picture, all animals, people, insects and other creatures that breath and thinks should be thought as an equal.  I mention this because some Catholics and other people believe that only humans go to heaven.
> So, what is your outlook on death, FAF?


I'm afraid of it. 

I'm also not so sure that there's an afterlife; and because of that, I strictly believe in making sure that my existence now is my heaven.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 5, 2011)

I am not afraid of death, I'll just have a brand new life.
EDIT: what I am afraid of is the end of the universe, then I will have nowhere to go.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm scared to death of it.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm scared to death of it.


 
Bad pun is bad. 
>.<


----------



## sunandshadow (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not really afraid, because most of the time my life is only slightly more pleasant and interesting than unpleasant and boring.  I don't believe in an afterlife, but I fear any pain that may be associated with dying as well as making my friends and relatives upset.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 5, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Bad pun is bad.
> >.<


 There is no such thing as a bad pun


----------



## Machine (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not afraid of death, just the manner in which I may die.

Whatever the afterlife is, I would explore it.


----------



## Trance (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm afraid of death, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't risk my life.  Really, what I'd be afraid of is hurting my friends and family by dying.  :c
I think the last thing I would want to do before I died would be to tell everyone I know that they shouldn't feel bad for me.  I'd like to die with them know how I feel.

I don't believe there's an afterlife.  I have no idea what death would feel like, but I don't imagine it would be as bad as it seems.  Maybe there is an afterlife...  It's not as if anyone can tell.


----------



## Querk (Mar 5, 2011)

Death is something that every once-living human has experienced. Billions of people have looked it in the eye and faced it, defiantly or not. I can't help but feeling like a coward if I get scared of it. 

It's a great unknown that everyone has to meet eventually. Endless possibilities as to what might happen or where one might go. Sounds exciting to me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm afraid of death.

I also don't believe in an afterlife. You just rot in the ground. Hopefully when I die I'll be proven wrong about that.


----------



## Willow (Mar 5, 2011)

Somewhat, but mostly the thought of just sitting in a hole forever.


----------



## BRN (Mar 5, 2011)

lolfuckno
bring it the hell on already


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, I am afraid of death. I don't want to have to deal with an eternity -75 years of this.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8E-MtJBAZvw[/yt]

I mean, I love pleasure. I like the taste of food. I like orgasms. I like using my brain to analyze stuff. The thought of not being able to do anything of that sort one days just outright pisses me off.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm far from ready to go, but I think I've come to terms with mortality without an afterlife.  I've got a pretty Epicurean outlook on things.  I've been non-existent for the vast majority of the universe's history, and am no worse off for it.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 5, 2011)

Willow said:


> Somewhat, but mostly the thought of just sitting in a hole forever.


 
You're not sitting in hole you're laying in a hole and it's not really you, it was you.


----------



## BRN (Mar 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I mean, I love pleasure. I like the taste of food. I like orgasms. I like using my brain to analyze stuff. The thought of not being able to do anything of that sort one days just outright pisses me off.


 
Death doesn't work like that. You won't even have the brain activity neccessary to comprehend that you're not doing what you're not doing.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 5, 2011)

Apparently, based on some of the stuff I've drawn, I have suicidal ideation, so I dunno, is someone like that afraid to die? I don't think the afterlife is anything years of video games haven't prepared me for. I'll fight my way out of it and gain mad gun kata abilities.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 5, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I'm far from ready to go, but I think I've come to terms with mortality without an afterlife.  I've got a pretty Epicurean outlook on things.  I've been non-existent for the vast majority of the universe's history, and am no worse off for it.



Epicurus said death was not to be feared because it was the end of pain. I think he overlooked the fact that it was also the end of pleasure.

I guess you could call me a glass half-empty Epicurean. Perhaps a non-dogmatic RaÃ«lian even.



SIX said:


> Death doesn't work like that. You won't even have the  brain activity neccessary to comprehend that you're not doing what  you're not doing.


 
Exactly! I'm kind of a fan of being conscious, thank you very much.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 5, 2011)

Death itself I am not afraid of, there's very little reason to fear it unless you start fabricating reasons.  

Now, _how_ I die, what I can do before and after I die (after as in "Legacy" and the like), that stuff, that unnerves me.  Death itself, though?  Nah, it's nothing terrifying.

Afterlife?  What is this "after life"?  I'm banking on non-existence.  If there is an afterlife, eh, don't bother planning for it.  There's so god-damned many religions worrying about an afterlife is like worrying about the possibility that I might get killed by a random meteor explosion above my city as I head to school.

EDIT:  Am I really looking up to see people who don't understand what "nothingness" is?

Nothingness is the fucking _ceasing of existence of everything_.  It's not "You float in this empty void for all time with no input."  It's _nothing_.  You can't even recognize that there's _nothingness_ without by the very nature making it _something_, as the very recognition that there's nothing means you recognized _something_.  There is no pain, there is no pleasure, there's no concept of time, there's no concept of anything, there isn't even _concept_.  It's _nothing_.

Don't try bothering to think about nothing, as it's a wasted effort.  The moment you think "nothing", you think something.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 5, 2011)

I am not afraid of death in fact I welcome it by the looks of the US economy :V (sarcasm). To be honest, I can not see myself being afraid of something that I have no control of. If it happens it happens and hopefully my destination in the after life is a better place than here on earth.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow FAF IS getting morbid. Quite a fitting question since I just got off Persona 3 actually. I'm not really sure what my answer for this is, I don't believe in an afterlife, and that's actually comforting for me. I don't hate life so I would try and avoid my death if I could, but say I found out I was terminally ill and there was nothing I could do about it I could accept that. I guess there are also limits in how far I would go in keeping myself alive. Why avoid the fun parts of life in order to stay alive? Or carry on living if I couldn't do much and was in constant pain all the time? That would make life not worth living in the first place.

I would give my life for most other people though, if anything I'm kinda hoping that's how it ends for me.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 5, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> I am not afraid of death in fact I welcome it by the looks of the US economy :V (sarcasm). To be honest, I can not see myself being afraid of something that I have no control of. If it happens it happens and hopefully my destination in the after life is a better place than here on earth.


 
*IT WILL HAPPEN*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree Lemonchoclit. FAF IS getting morbid. It just bugs me. What if that guy was right?


----------



## Lobar (Mar 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Epicurus said death was not to be feared because it was the end of pain. I think he overlooked the fact that it was also the end of pleasure.
> 
> I guess you could call me a glass half-empty Epicurean. Perhaps a non-dogmatic RaÃ«lian even.


 
His view was explicitly glass half-full on that point.  To be free from pain was sort of the most basic pleasure, to him.  He called it "ataraxia".


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 5, 2011)

Rouz said:


> *IT WILL HAPPEN*



D= lets hope not lolz.


----------



## Trance (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> FAF IS getting morbid.


Last time I looked, the top three threads in Off Topic were "Are You Afraid to Die," "If You Had a Week to Live" and "If You Could Talk to Anyone Dead or Alive."  :/


----------



## Branch (Mar 5, 2011)

afraid of death? no. afraid to die? YES. but i'm also not dying in the immediate future (to my knowledge).

worms and decomposition. i've studied brain function long enough to see that the whole is greater than the sum of its parts, but that it also NEEDS those parts.

it also goes against the laws of physics. the equal and opposite reaction to life has to be death of the organism, and the redistribution of energy to other reactions/organisms. even if the soul existed, it would have to break apart and follow the same rules. you cant get something for nothing.

if i were having a stroke, and KNEW it would kill me, i'd be freaking out, and praying to a god i'd long since dismissed as superstition and ignorance.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 5, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> D= lets hope not lolz.


 
Even if we unlock the key to stopping the aging process indefinitely and beating diseases before they become lethal, we won't really be immortal because we need resources to live. And they won't last forever. The sun is blowing up one day, you know.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I agree Lemonchoclit. FAF IS getting morbid. It just bugs me. What if that guy was right?


 
Honestly I'm motivated to keep posting to discover how many variants of my username you can come up with


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 5, 2011)

An eye for an eye,
A tooth for a tooth,
And anyway I told the truth,
And I'm not afraid to die.


----------



## Kihari (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm afraid to die, but I'd rather not just yet. I've got stuff I'd like to do first.

As for what happens to me after I die: I expect that as I'm exhaling my last breath, my mind will slip into some dream-like state for a few moments, my last ever conscious experience being the waning, perhaps random firings of my neurons before the blood and oxygen flow stops long enough for every last one of my brain cells to have ceased functioning. My consciousness will be no more, in much the same way it was nothing before I was conceived, and it will never exist again, not in any place or in any way.

They'll pump me full of embalming fluids, stuff me in a box, and put me in the ground. Every bit of my body will decompose into some more stable state, eventually breaking away piece by piece, disintegrating atom by atom, until I have been wholly disassembled and scattered around the world.

I'll be mourned, remembered, forgotten; in enough time, there will be no evidence that I have ever existed.


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

Honestly, dying freaks me out a bit. I don't worry about it much, I just have really disturbing thoughts about it when I start thinking about it.

And afterlives seem pretty impossible to me, but reincarnation would be pretty cool.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> And afterlives seem pretty impossible to me, but reincarnation would be pretty cool.



Yeah, just wait until you reincarnate as a starving African child.


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Yeah, just wait until you reincarnate as a starving African child.


 
You don't know much about reincarnation, do you? The main point is that you will be rewarded for your actions in your past life by being reborn as a movie star, or a rich businessman or something.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 5, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> Honestly I'm motivated to keep posting to discover how many variants of my username you can come up with


 
Those are pretty much the only 2.


----------



## Itakirie (Mar 5, 2011)

Eh. I don't know. I would believe that there would be nothing, we just die, that's it, that's all there is to it, but I don't know.

Personally, if there is an afterlife, I believe it's one huge freaking sorta land, infinite, with every person's idea of "paradise" inside it. Mine would be some kind of huge shining city. Others would probably be different. And if we wanted, we could be reincarnated. I don't know. I once wrote several papers on this theory/concept of mine though. :I


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> You don't know much about reincarnation, do you? The main point is that you will be rewarded for your actions in your past life by being reborn as a movie star, or a rich businessman or something.


 
What would I be reborn as?


----------



## Branch (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> You don't know much about reincarnation, do you? The main point is that you will be rewarded for your actions in your past life by being reborn as a movie star, or a rich businessman *or something*.


 
usually as someone more "spiritually" wealthy, rather than materially so. someone who'd have more potential to achieve nirvana, and escape the cycle of samsara.


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What would I be reborn as?


Judging from your posts, probably that starving African child.



Branch said:


> usually as someone more "spiritually" wealthy, rather than materially so. someone who'd have more potential to achieve nirvana, and escape the cycle of samsara.


 
I've always heard it was the person's choice as to what they wanted to be reborn as.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 5, 2011)

What do you all think about reports of children recalling past lives? It's hard for me to believe personally, but if you do believe in re-incarnation...


----------



## Ley (Mar 5, 2011)

No. 

I plan to meet death in an awesome explosion while riding a mammoth with sunglasses and Slash behind me while Morgan Freeman narrates my battle to the death with evil robot ninja nazi zombie rabbits.

And my weapon shall be Medusa's face duct taped to Excalibolg.

But in all seriousness, I am not afraid of death. It is natural- and if you keep worrying abou it, it will come sooner. I plan to live to an old enough age where people'll put up with my bullshit, but hopefully pass next to my husband (which I kind of hope will be current boyfriend, but w/e, I've always been a romantic)

I want to pass sleeping. As for a hell or heaven? If hell is all fire and stuff, I will be going to hell- only for four hours. And then I'll be put in a pringles can and set on top of the fireplace. = u =


----------



## Enwon (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm scared of death.  Because it will be nothingness after death- when my brain dies, there will just be absolutely nothing.  It'll all stop.  And that concept terrifies me.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 5, 2011)

Enwon said:


> I'm scared of death.  Because it will be nothingness after death- when my brain dies, there will just be absolutely nothing.  It'll all stop.  And that concept terrifies me.


 
I agree.
I love life and I love living and being with my friends and family-but then what happens when I die?  As most people pointed out, nothingness could very well be plainly that when you die.  In fact, that is probably most logical over all, as sad as it is.  But, if there is an after life, my fear is that I won't be with my family and be simply alone.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't fear death, except for getting scared from whatever comes at me. As for afterlife, even I don't know, so I will go wherever I am taken.

But for now, I just live on with out needing to think what will happen.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 5, 2011)

You're never truly alone in the afterlife. you might reside on another plane of existence removed from everyone else, but you can always leave that place and move closer to the plane this life sits on. Assuming you know where the doors between the planes are, which you can find with this handy walkthrough I'm putting together for the Devil May Cry clone that is The Afterlife.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 5, 2011)

You are not "alone" in nothingness.  You are not "cold" in nothingness.  You are not "afraid" in nothingness.  You are not "distant" in nothingness.  You are not "forgotten" in nothingness.

You are nothingness'd.  There is nothing.  Don't over-think it, people.  The more you think about it, the more you fuck up the concept.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 5, 2011)

Attaman said:


> You are not "alone" in nothingness.  You are not "cold" in nothingness.  You are not "afraid" in nothingness.  You are not "distant" in nothingness.  You are not "forgotten" in nothingness.
> 
> You are nothingness'd.  There is nothing.  Don't over-think it, people.  The more you think about it, the more you fuck up the concept.


 
And... I don't freaking want to be nothingness. Being something is just too much fun.


----------



## Cam (Mar 5, 2011)

Its easier to understand the concept of death by trying to remember what it was like before you were born. Its most likely the same fucking thing


----------



## Proeliator (Mar 6, 2011)

Death is the one force in the universe that can't be changed (at least not in our life time), so why worry about it?  When it happens it happens, so be it.

Afterlife?  I don't know, but if I find out, I'll let you know.


----------



## Branch (Mar 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> I've always heard it was the person's choice as to what they wanted to be reborn as.


 
that would be fucking sweet. if we're talking in the parameters of Bhuddism/Hinduism etc. then it's usually "done unto" you by the forces of karma in the universe. but i guess we have a choice in our actions, which could translate to a choice of rebirth.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 6, 2011)

when man dies, he ascends to become a god. We are constantly progressing to higher life forms, a cat becomes a lynx, a lynx becomes a tiger etc.


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not afraid of death, I'm afraid of what comes after because I simply do not know


----------



## Ames (Mar 6, 2011)

Not really. 

Is that normal? D:


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Mar 6, 2011)

No, quit asking.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 6, 2011)

Death is really the ultimate freedom. No bills, no school, etc. In case you are wondering why I didn't commit suicide, I feel being a quitter is for pussies.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 6, 2011)

Afraid to Die? No, not really. I know it's coming. What's the point in fearing it?


After life? I'unno. Heaven?


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 6, 2011)

YER GONNA BURN IN HELL. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 6, 2011)

It's the pain I'm afraid of, not death itself... that''s why having the luxury of dying in my sleep would be lovely. I've always beleived in the world of "death" being the exact same universe but just on an alternate plane of existance that has been somewhat proven to exist in some form (see Astral Travel). I don't beleive in it fully, but it sounds a lot more feasible than reincarnation or heaven, in my eyes.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not afraid of death. I am afraid of going out in a relatively boring fashion. I wish I could have a death tailored to my liking- like being hydraulically catapulted from the top of Mt. Everest...


----------



## mitchau (Mar 6, 2011)

Well technically you can then Riavis, it's called suicide, but I do know you mean tailored for whenever it comes. Only recently I have I lost all fear of death. Granted there is no deity, I've already experienced death for near eternity, and so have all of you. Also I am not an atheist nor a theist. I'll just try and be a good person so in case there is a god, hopefully it won't be as corrupt as pretty much every religion describes it to be. Yes, I like to refer to god as it, not a he.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 6, 2011)

My fear of death doesn't extend much beyond the instinct to protect myself against immediate threats to my life.
I am going to die sometime, as everything else that ever lived must.
As for what happens afterward, I don't pretend to know.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2011)

im not afraid of death itself, i cant fight that.
im afraid of dying in some horrible and painful way...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not too bothered about being dead, but I don't want to die in a horrible way or anytime soon.
I'd like to believe in an afterlife, not Heaven/Hell etc. but a whole different type of life.

However, I have pets (chickens etc.) which have their own lives, but when they die, I don't see how it's any different to a person dying (on the physical side of things.) If people get an afterlife, I can't see why a chicken wouldn't, but at the same time-- a chicken having life after death? What.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 6, 2011)

It's not dying I'm afraid of. It's the living that scares me to death.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm terrified.

I even hate going to sleep because of the loss of consciousness. I could try and act cool and laid back about the subject and act as if I do not care about eternal oblivion but I would be lying.
I quite like being alive and I intend to use all means at my disposal to remain that way.


----------



## BRN (Mar 6, 2011)

'Light is but a farewill gift from the darkness to those on their way to die.' =3


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 6, 2011)

Nothing happens after you die, you're just dead. There's no evidence for an afterlife so it's stupid to believe in one. I'm not afraid to die but I have no interest in it and want to put it off as long as I can.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, this thread again. :V
Everything that has a beginning must have an end, that's it. I find it hilarious how so many people worry about death then life itself. 
If I'm afraid of dying? No. The sooner one accepts that life will never last, the better.


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Nothing happens after you die, you're just dead. There's no evidence for an afterlife so it's stupid to believe in one.


It's stupid to believe that it's okay to fuck dogs to, so I guess you aren't one to really bash other people's beliefs.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> that''s why having the luxury of dying in my sleep would be lovely.


 
I on the other hand would hate to die in my sleep, I'd much rather be there when it happens. The idea of dying without warning and ceasing to exist creeps me the hell out.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 6, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I on the other hand would hate to die in my sleep, I'd much rather be there when it happens. The idea of dying without warning and ceasing to exist creeps me the hell out.


 
YES.
I want to know when I die.
For me to suddenly be "gone" and to be thrust into nothingness.
I would much rather have a heart attack while standing up so that I know I'm going.  
I guess it traces back to that prayer some people recite before they go to sleep; "Now Before I Lay Me to Sleep".
That prayer creeps the shiz outta me.


----------



## chrest (Mar 6, 2011)

I just had a wierd thought...
What if this is hell, and we had all done something in our past lives to get us here.
Now we are stuck in this imperfect fake world, living through all of it's atrocities and misdeeds, disasters and crimes surrounding us. We suffer hardships and crippling pain and depression. Then we die, and are reincarnated in another life to suffer yet agin.
Wierd...
(IM NOT HIGH JUST WIERD)


----------



## Aleu (Mar 6, 2011)

chrest said:


> I just had a wierd thought...
> What if this is hell, and we had all done something in our past lives to get us here.
> Now we are stuck in this imperfect fake world, living through all of it's atrocities and misdeeds, disasters and crimes surrounding us. We suffer hardships and crippling pain and depression. Then we die, and are reincarnated in another life to suffer yet agin.
> Wierd...
> (IM NOT HIGH JUST WIERD)



That's not a weird thought. Another religion actually believes this. Can't remember which though.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Mar 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> That's not a weird thought. Another religion actually believes this. Can't remember which though.


No, it's still a weird thought, just happens that another group of people have this weird thought.

Weirdos.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> That's not a weird thought. Another religion actually believes this. Can't remember which though.


 
I know the Gnostics believe an evil God created the world.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 6, 2011)

chrest said:


> I just had a wierd thought...
> What if this is hell, and we had all done something in our past lives to get us here.
> Now we are stuck in this imperfect fake world, living through all of it's atrocities and misdeeds, disasters and crimes surrounding us. We suffer hardships and crippling pain and depression. Then we die, and are reincarnated in another life to suffer yet agin.
> Wierd...
> (IM NOT HIGH JUST WIERD)


 
That's not weird.
One's beliefs are just as weird as the next.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Mar 6, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> That's not weird.
> One's beliefs are just as weird as the next.


What are you, 14?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2011)

A little bit. Mostly because I don't know if there is a heaven or hell and I'm afraid if I'll go to hell or something. Also, I'm also curious as to what it's like being dead for all eternity. I just can't comprehend it. It must suck or something lol.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> That's not a weird thought. Another religion actually believes this. Can't remember which though.


 
Buddhism? 

I seem to remember is a humanities class we discussed that they believe they will be reincarnated over and over again until all the bad karma they had is purged.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2011)

I know that whether I die or not, I will never remember my pain, because I will rot or turn into ash and my brain will not be active any longer.
Athough, living and suffering is what I truly am afraid of. Life is the only source of fear, not death. There is nothing after death, it's the last station.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Buddhism?
> 
> I seem to remember is a humanities class we discussed that they believe they will be reincarnated over and over again until all the bad karma they had is purged.


 I wouldn't say they consider it a hell, i believe that human life was sortof a proving ground.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not afraid to die, after all, death is inevitable.


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 6, 2011)

while im not entirely afraid of it, im in no way, shape or form in any hurry to embrace it. i already know how i might meet it though which will be in some foxhole in russia, china or korea


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 6, 2011)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> What are you, 14?



?
Everyone's beliefs are wierd to other people...it's just the way we look at them differently.  I'm not saying their wierd or trying to be offensive.  I read an article about Chinese people that used to bind and break their feet to give the allusion that they have tiny feet.  This would most likely be wierd for us but "normal" or just customary to them.
(I know it's a strange example but I was just trying to give a good "strange" culture as an exampleXD


----------



## Delta (Mar 6, 2011)

Im more afraid of how I'll die, lots of horrible ways to go.
I just hope I don't kick the bucket in a state of terror. I want to be happy or clueless when I die.

An infinite number of things could happen when I meet my end. I could go to hell for not following a religion, I could go to heaven for believing in a higher power, I could be reincarnated as an animal or another person, I could slip through the rifts of time and space and come out of a coma in another dimension a slightly altered me or someone else, I could see Niflheim, I could go back in time a be reborn and relive my life in a paradox, I could go forward in time and be born as me again, My energy could get caught here and I could become a ghost.

So many known unknowns and unknown unknowns that I could even begin to know what life after death will be like.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 7, 2011)

Winds said:


> Im more afraid of how I'll die, lots of horrible ways to go.
> I just hope I don't kick the bucket in a state of terror. I want to be happy or clueless when I die.
> 
> An infinite number of things could happen when I meet my end. I could go to hell for not following a religion, I could go to heaven for believing in a higher power, I could be reincarnated as an animal or another person, I could slip through the rifts of time and space and come out of a coma in another dimension a slightly altered me or someone else, I could see Niflheim, I could go back in time a be reborn and relive my life in a paradox, I could go forward in time and be born as me again, My energy could get caught here and I could become a ghost.
> ...


 
Your words. They take me on a journey sometimes.


----------



## black tiger (Mar 7, 2011)

not afraid of dieing gunna live my life the way i want to i only live once fuiger ill have fun while im here


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 7, 2011)

No I am not afraid, I just hope that I'll be able to get a resting period before I get a new one or w/e I choose, living is hard work you know?


----------



## Ben (Mar 7, 2011)

The question "Are you Afraid To Die" is a really peculiar one. I'll say that I am, given that there is nothing after death, although this is not something I really worry about. However, I don't wish there was something after death, because, well-- You know how many people sometimes I say "I wish there was more to life", and generally believe in a higher power because they think that an after life gives things more meaning? Well the thing is, an after-life actually _detracts_ meaning. If you were to live forever, in one form or another, then people would likely become much more complacent and less caring about what happens here on Earth. Because there is no after-life, it means that you have limited time to make something of yourself, and if you want to make meaning of your life, you sure as hell better do it now, or not later. The only thing I wish is that I could choose when to die, or how long to live-- just as long as I'm not doomed to live forever.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 7, 2011)

Ben said:


> The question "Are you Afraid To Die" is a really peculiar one. I'll say that I am, given that there is nothing after death, although this is not something I really worry about. However, I don't wish there was something after death, because, well-- You know how many people sometimes I say "I wish there was more to life", and generally believe in a higher power because they think that an after life gives things more meaning? Well the thing is, an after-life actually _detracts_ meaning. If you were to live forever, in one form or another, then people would likely become much more complacent and less caring about what happens here on Earth. Because there is no after-life, it means that you have limited time to make something of yourself, and if you want to make meaning of your life, you sure as hell better do it now, or not later. The only thing I wish is that I could choose when to die, or how long to live-- just as long as I'm not doomed to live forever.



Thunderf00t said something similar about eternal life. Of course, VenomfangX was quick to chastise him about it, saying that he was convincing people to want to die so Satan could take them.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2011)

To add on to my previous post, I don't want to die, at least not before my time, but I am not scared of dieing.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 7, 2011)

The trick to life is not to get too attached to it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 7, 2011)

Not so much afraid of death myself, also I believe in reincarnation so once you die, I do believe you get reborn into a new form and might have the ability to retain past life memories.


----------



## Pine (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not afraid to die but I don't believe in afterlives either. I think the meaning of life is to make life meaningful before you die.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 7, 2011)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Not so much afraid of death myself, also I believe in reincarnation so once you die, I do believe you get reborn into a new form and might have the ability to retain past life memories.


But who knows, maybe you are someone elses reincarnation and can't retain any memories. Maybe we all are.
I'm not afraid to die, i would like to think there is a heaven or  reincarnation waiting for me after i die, but that is wishful  thinking.It actually is kind of like advertising a religion: "Be a ***  and you will live forever after you die, Join this and you'll get more  lives on earth..." When i eventually die i believe there is nothing, but  as i no longer live and have brain functions i can't be bored since i'm  not aware.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 7, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> But who knows, maybe you are someone elses reincarnation and can't retain any memories. Maybe we all are.
> I'm not afraid to die, i would like to think there is a heaven or  reincarnation waiting for me after i die, but that is wishful  thinking.It actually is kind of like advertising a religion: "Be a ***  and you will live forever after you die, Join this and you'll get more  lives on earth..." When i eventually die i believe there is nothing, but  as i no longer live and have brain functions i can't be bored since i'm  not aware.


 

You bring up an interesting point that opens up a lot of possibilities to the reincarnation theory that i've thought about before. Also got to consider if there is an end to the reincarnation cycle.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2011)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Not so much afraid of death myself, also I believe in reincarnation so once you die, I do believe you get reborn into a new form and might have the ability to retain past life memories.


 
Retaining past mermories, or as I call it "recycling", can easily lead to lack of inspiration, new taste or changes in life.
Mermories do not essentially mean skills, and mermories can be false, blurry or misleading. Although, considering that the brain is basically an ultra powerful computer, and it is predicted that we will reach it's power by 2040, we will maybe possibly be able to move files between brains, or maybe even put them on your newly invented ultra slim 3D HD + HDD television.

Although, if you retain the mermories, why don't you retain the shape? Wouldn't it be easier to create physical shapes rather than thoughts, if such new form system does exist?

Another person might remember your mermories, but once you die there is no return. Nothing waits but the grave, I presume.
How is it possible for mermories to leap between people like that? A person dies, there is a gap in time where the mermories have no place, then they're implented inside some baby that will find them years later? You can't create entity from nothing, the brain can't remember mermories out of nothing. It may only be a belief, but I'd rather believe things that were proven and not just ideas.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 7, 2011)

No I'm not afraid to die, death only worries me when I dwell on how I'll die. I'm hoping it happens so fast I don't have the time to torture myself with all the possible outcomes. I'm certainly not afraid of what happens after death (if anything), if the joke was on me and I wake up in hell, then all I can do is think god is a fucking asshole so he knows it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 7, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Retaining past mermories, or as I call it "recycling", can easily lead to lack of inspiration, new taste or changes in life.
> Mermories do not essentially mean skills, and mermories can be false, blurry or misleading. Although, considering that the brain is basically an ultra powerful computer, and it is predicted that we will reach it's power by 2040, we will maybe possibly be able to move files between brains, or maybe even put them on your newly invented ultra slim 3D HD + HDD television.
> 
> Although, if you retain the mermories, why don't you retain the shape? Wouldn't it be easier to create physical shapes rather than thoughts, if such new form system does exist?
> ...


 

It is weird happenstances and I do see your point. Though I don't believe that memories just happen to be implanted into newborns that come into new life, I believe that they manifest themselves over time in the reincarnated form, sure most would not know if they were reincarnated or not but who's to say it doesnt happen? Can you prove you haven't been reincarnated from a past form?

Of course like you said, none of this is proven in fact but it is my belief.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2011)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> It is weird happenstances and I do see your point. Though I don't believe that memories just happen to be implanted into newborns that come into new life, I believe that they manifest themselves over time in the reincarnated form, sure most would not know if they were reincarnated or not but who's to say it doesnt happen? Can you prove you haven't been reincarnated from a past form?
> 
> Of course like you said, none of this is proven in fact but it is my belief.


What am I even saying? Well, at least my brain works. Maybe malfunctions, but works.
I can't prove anybody's existance or life. However, I know that I think, or I think about thinking, or I think about the thought of thinking about thinking.
Therefore, I am essentially the only one that exists, as only I can think, as I can only prove my ability to think as I am doing the action right now and always.
I can't prove the existance of anybody in the past, therefore I might be the first person to exist, and/or the only. 

Even if I die, any person after me will not be able to prove my existance, therefore even if my memories will transfer onto him, he will never know that these were another's person memories. Therefore, any person after me will never be able to prove that he isn't the first, and that is the reason why the thought of having the memories of another person is impossible.

I can not prove that memories that I randomly remember are just hallunications and not memories of another deceased person. Being not able to prove, I can only guanatree that it's false and these really are hallunications. I can prove my own brain diseases, or at least think that I proved them, or think about how I think I proved them - therefore I can also prove that these were hallunications.

Being "the only one that exist" while being "the inconceptual one" with no reflection, I can presume that I will or will never die, and that my destiny will remain unknown, even though I can determinate it. I don't want to be blind in my life by theories and thoughts. I don't want to say "This might be possible", just say "This is possible", and I can say the same to things that will never happen.  Thinking about the afterlife won't lead me anywhere, I have no care for my memories. After my death, I will not be able to care, and I will not be able to think about proving that there will be a person to recieve the memories.

Bluntly put - I don't know, I don't wish to know, as it won't ever lead me anywhere. Whether it exists or not, what I believe to be my own memories, are now mine, and they are unique as they are not yours, or as I believe, not of anybody else.


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2011)

Nope. Not afraid of death since I have accepted it as the fate of all a long time ago. As far as an afterlife, I do not believe in one. I think that when we die, there is nothing afterwards. Everything goes eternally dark. No sight, no sounds, no feeling. Just blackness.


----------



## Delta (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Your words. They take me on a journey sometimes.


I apologize.
I really need to stop being lazy with the way I type. My sentence structure and word usage have been on a steady decline as of late and I do not like it.


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 8, 2011)

After all the countless "doomsday"-sayings, I've learned that I don't give a fuck when we die, or how.

Hey, Death? Come at me, bro.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 8, 2011)

Dying, nah. Gotta sometime, but there's no rush. Death? Yeah, I'm a bit antsy that it might actually be like 'Dante's Devine Comedy'; be perfect or you go to hell. Don't eat me Cerberus, I don't wanna be muddy poo. :<


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 8, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> There is no such thing as a bad pun


 
All puns are bad, but that's why I love them.

I'm not afraid of death. I haven't died yet, so I have no reason to believe that I even can. Statistically, it only happens to anyone once in a lifetime. That's like winning a lottery! I'm just going to anticipate the worst case scenario and assume I won't die.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Mar 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'm not afraid
> 
> in fact i think it'd be a neat adventure


 
What that guy said. I just hope mine isn't painful, i can't stand pain.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> What that guy said. I just hope mine isn't painful, i can't stand pain.


 
I want it to be instant, but awesome/bloody. x3

Like a car crash or a pea-sized meteor out of fucking nowhere.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Mar 8, 2011)

Skift said:


> I want it to be instant, but awesome/bloody. x3
> 
> Like a car crash or a pea-sized meteor out of fucking nowhere.


 
I agree. Completely.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Mar 8, 2011)

Am I afraid of death? No. If death itself came to my door I would let it in and asked if it wanted coffee. As for an after-life I wouldn't mind if there isn't one for if I'm dead I wouldn't know any better now would I?


----------



## LupineLove (Mar 8, 2011)

I am not afraid of death. I think the process of dying would be quite pleasant. And if there is an afterlife, however unlikely that is, I hope it's just like life before death, only far less dangerous. That being said, I don't really think there is an afterlife. I believe that nothingness would be a well deserved break from the tedious, stressful, pointless bullshit we go through every day. Eternal downtime. Either that, or coming back as a zombie. Undead cannibalism FTW.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Mar 8, 2011)

Dying itself would be painful and unpleasant- if I can help it of course I'd rather keep living- but there's not really any evidence of an afterlife or souls or all that.


----------



## Allen Warneer (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, I am not scared and itâ€™s a part of the life and hopefully my destination in the after life is a better place than here on earth.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 11, 2011)

I believe that after death there is nothing. 

Of all the things to fear, why should I be afraid of nothing?

As for being afraid of the moment of death: pah. As long as I don't die in some hospital bed or in my sleep I'm fine. I don't get people who want to die peacefully. Last seconds on earth and you want them to be relaxing? Fuck that shit. Go out in a blaze of glory I say.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Mar 11, 2011)

The idea of 'non-existence' is one of my worst fears. So strong I literally choke thinking about it. 

I cannot say with any amount of certainty what exists for us beyond this life. I imagine it like a forever sleep, never arising from the darkness. I don't like the thought that I would never wake up and experience the sensation of life like I used to. I understand its our inevitable end...but its not an end I'm ready to face. Not quite yet.


----------



## Kihari (Mar 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I believe that after death there is nothing.
> 
> Of all the things to fear, why should I be afraid of nothing?



Well said.



TigerBeacon said:


> The idea of 'non-existence' is one of my worst fears ... I imagine it like a forever sleep, never arising from the darkness. I don't like the thought that I would never wake up and experience the sensation of life like I used to.


 
Yeah, it might creep you out to think about it now, but once you're there, there won't be any darkness or sensations or anything at all. That, in a way, is sort of a comforting thought for me.

Like, if I step out in front of a bus today and never even realize it, I'll have completed my life without dwelling on sorrows or thinking about what I could have done. My last thought might be, "Maybe I'll go get a sandwich or someth--" THUMP

No regrets!


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2011)

I used to be, but then I gave up and was like, "fuck you I'm done".
I will die, 99.9999999% of the earth's population will not have known I existed, and that will be it. No afterlife, no reincarnation.


----------



## Dizro (Mar 11, 2011)

Death is the most efficient way to end world hunger so no I don't fear it.

And yes I believe in the afterlife.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

when i die i will rot in the ground
and then i will form into a spirit and go into someone and possibly control them as an alien.


----------



## ADF (Mar 11, 2011)

Scared as hell of dying, and why not? Everything that's me is in that grey matter between my ears, and after death; it rots.

Death means I cease to be.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 12, 2011)

I am only afraid that I didn't do enough in life, and I will not fear death itself.


----------



## moonchylde (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not afraid of death any more then I'm afraid of the sun rising in the morning. They're both going to happen whether I like it or not, so why worry about it?

As for an afterlife, I know what I _hope _will happen, but other then that, who knows? I haven't heard of anyone coming back with brochures, so I figure whatever happens, happens.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuck no, bring it the hell on. I've always kinda thought of it as you go to sleep an old man/woman, and then "wake up" something else (sea slug, rabbit, or if you roll an 0-00 a person).

inb4: I'm reincarnated as my fursona when I die


----------



## Aetius (Mar 13, 2011)

Death is death, I don't really care or worry about it anymore.
There is no existence (or memorization, seeing how your brain is rotting) after death, so what is the point?


----------



## aefields (Mar 15, 2011)

I realized that everything that lives dies when I was young.  I lost any fear of death when I was a child.  It just seems so obvious - it happens.  It's just part of living. How can it be anything to fear?  (Of course, I noticed that this is not the way most folks think of it.)

I've never seen anything that even suggests that there may be an afterlife.  There are lots of stories, but honestly that's all they are.

And now?  The world and the people in it are so nasty that I look forward to the point where I don't have to exist among them anymore.  Everything could be so good, and people just don't make it so.

So... in a way, having a fully realistic view of life is countersurvival.  One almost has to be a Polyanna to live happily.  Forget most of the bad, or you realize that most of life is bad.

Afraid to die?  I have longed to die for the past two decades.  I have tried to kill myself.  It isn't as easy as it sounds.  It's the end of all pain, and as others have mentioned, the end of all pleasure too.  But when you put the two on the scales and the pain is the more massive by far... well, ... it's hard for me to understand how anyone can have a fear of death - it's an irrational fear.  But, then, having that irrational fear results in survival, so I guess it's genetic - built in.


----------



## MaDaZi (Mar 15, 2011)

Whatever happens, we'll know when we do die, despite our beliefs.

But personally, I believe in heaven and God. 

Perhaps though, we will go to wherever we believe we'll go, or at least dream as such for eternity.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 15, 2011)

I do somewhat fear death, although I don't even think about it most of the time. I think I more fear the idea that if I die I will have accomplished nothing, done nothing useful or helpful towards the world, and just been a burden and failure.

I'd like to think that there's some sort of afterlife of some kind, but as an agnostic I believe that more than likely there IS no afterlife. The only thing making me believe there may be one is the supposed existence of ghosts, but those might be explainable by scientific means.

The idea of ceasing to exist is a rather scary one for me. I see the world from MY point of view, from MY eyes. So what happens when I just cease to exist? Who sees the world? Other people, right? But think about that. You just... stop existing. You don't see things from their point of view, unless you reincarnate. Sure, people existed before I was born, and people will exist when I die, but I won't be around to perceive them anymore. And that's the paradox in my head.

I guess the best way to describe what I'm trying to say is to think along the lines of "The universe exists because I perceive it." Or, "if a tree falls in the woods..." The idea is that you see the universe. And what if the universe exists because you exist? When you were born the universe was born, when you die the universe disappears. Crazy narcissistic idea, right? But in a way, your world was born when you were born and will die when you die. Your world, the world you perceive from your point of view, comes into being when you are born and dies when you die. This world, which you see from your eyes, includes your beliefs, values, family, friends, connections, and stuff like that. The rest of the universe chugs along uncaring and cold whether you're alive or not.

But it made me wonder if maybe that's the reality of the situation. That when I die and stop viewing the world it will just disappear. Thank movies like The Matrix, Inception, and some tv episodes of sci-fi series and movies I can't think of for me questioning the reality of... reality.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't believe I'm even bothering with this thread again, but anyway, this is what I really believe. Death is just the absence of life. It is *nothing*. Does nothing really exist? If you think about it, we're just made up of a small universe's worth of material, the same material you can find in any given planet, in chunks of rock flying/floating through space, and of course in the "living" foods you consume to replenish lost vital matter. None of it by itself is actually alive. It's combined and animated, made aware by the force(s) of life itself. We are energy-based beings as much as beings made of physical matter. Maybe the matter and energy need each other for there to be life. Maybe when the life energy and its material husk are separated, neither are "alive" as it can be assumed the energy side of the human dissipates and goes to who knows where. But we know this much. Life continues and renews in some form, whatever form, indefinitely. And since *you* are of the same substance as it, both in matter and energy, *you* exist too, in some sense, in whatever new forms it takes.

It is a tenet of not just my faith, but the way of life and thought my people aspire to not to acknowledge death, or at least to pay it less mind than most religions and cultures do -- including the religions that have no culture and the cultures that have no religion. Death, more than life seems to be the underlying common thread in human thought. We think we could stand to do better than that. Of course, we believe it best to quell the flames of fear, agony and hate within ourselves (these being death-like, destructive forces) before we go telling others how to live and what to believe.

Basically you could say I'm agnostic about death. I don't fully disbelieve in it, but I do doubt its existence. Even if there is an afterlife, that's life, not death. So why the obsession with death? You're attached to this world and this body, that's understandable. It's all any of us really know. Maybe you can believe this body and this world will be reassembled after they've "died", but just made new, better, immortal, with all the negative elements removed. But keep in mind, you know the negative as much as the positive, and without those, you would be a completely different person, as will you be should resurrection pan out anything like we humans tend to believe it will.

Even a change for the ultimate better is still something most of us are at least a little afraid of.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I do somewhat fear death, although I don't even think about it most of the time. I think I more fear the idea that if I die I will have accomplished nothing, done nothing useful or helpful towards the world, and just been a burden and failure.
> 
> I'd like to think that there's some sort of afterlife of some kind, but as an agnostic I believe that more than likely there IS no afterlife. The only thing making me believe there may be one is the supposed existence of ghosts, but those might be explainable by scientific means.
> 
> ...


 
Wow...you made my head spin a million miles a minute.
Really, what you said makes a lot of sense to me and changes my perspective on a "after life" or just nothingness when you die.  I like to think there is _something_ when you die, but it seems nothingness would be more "likely". 



> Originally posted by *Californian_Calico*
> inb4: I'm reincarnated as my fursona when I die



And man, that would be so freaking awesome.


----------



## MaDaZi (Mar 15, 2011)

Death in itself shouldn't be feared, what with some connotation of peace. 
There are simply too many theories about death and the afterlife to actually give anyone any certainty.
CrazyLee makes some good points. We cannot know the true existance of the world around us since we only experience a portion of its supposed existence,
there is no technical proof of its continued existence after death.
No certainty or understanding can really be found before death, if life and death are really what we think they are. Life could all be a dream and death would be us waking into some other world, or vice-versa. But does it really matter? Our current perception will be broken when we do die, and thoughts of death tend to bring unneeded solemnity to things.
(Though Wolf-Bone makes an interesting argument)


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

when i die. i don't have to hear everyone retarded opinion about life.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> when i die. i don't have to hear everyone retarded opinion about life.


 
And we don't have to hear you be an asinine douchebag. Win-win :-D


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2011)

I do not fear death, nor do I welcome it.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 15, 2011)

Death is just another natural occurrence, so there's no reason for me to fear it or to avoid it. It happens to every living thing, so why should I be so special? I just hope my death isn't painful, that's all.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And we don't have to hear you be an asinine douchebag. Win-win :-D


 

I don't even talk to you dickhead.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I don't even talk to you dickhead.


 
_You just did, *dummy!*_


----------

